# Platinum blue rams spawned. Ok now what



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi Guys I bought 2 pairs of platinum blue rams at the Hamilton auction back in the fall. Yesterday one of the pairs spawned in my community tank and today the other pair seem to be showing interest in one area at the back of the tank. 

These are really nice fish. I'm not sure if they are simply electric blue rams that are lighter in colour or a completely different colour morph all together. I've never seen them before anywhere this colour. 

I've had german rams spawn in my tanks before but I never took breeding them seriously. But these fish are really nice and not very common I thought I give these guys their own tank. 

I'm asking those that have bred rams in our water if they had to alter or lower the ph and hardness to get these eggs fertilized and hatch. 

Here is a few pictures of the fish and spawn site.


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

Those are a strain of Rams imported by AngelFins. They came in as Electric Blue. I could see they were different and called them Pearl Blue. The name Platinum describes them even better. I got one good spawning before the male beat up the female and she died with fungus. I had a spawning this morning and am now crossing my fingers for a hatch. The water is RO and peaty.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks bwiskered I moved them to their own tank yesterday I'm not setup to run RO so I'm going to see what happens with normal tap water. 

Sorry to hear about the female. 

They were probably pearl blue. I must have mixed up the name with another fish I bought at the auction.


----------



## j.thomson (Mar 28, 2014)

keep me posted on the breeding, I would be interested in getting a few down the road. I want to setup a 90 community.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

j.thomson said:


> keep me posted on the breeding, I would be interested in getting a few down the road. I want to setup a 90 community.


I wouldn't hold my breath I've never made any real attempt to breed anything before but If I do manage to get these guys successfully breed I'll let you know.


----------

